# Windows 7 mit SIMATIC ?



## Philip (10 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich bekomme die Tage mein neues Notebook und nun würde ich gerne wissen ob ich versuchen soll die ganze Siemens-Welt ins Win7 zu installieren oder gleich downgraden auf XP ?

Vielleicht weiß jemand was zu:

Simatic Step7 
WinnCC flex 2008
Simatic NET 2008

Gruß Philip


----------



## marcengbarth (10 November 2009)

Was unter Vista läuft läuft auch unter 7.

Und falls nicht gibts ja den XP-Mode.


----------



## bike (11 November 2009)

Aber nur wenn Win7 ultimate installiert ist und da ist bei neuen Rechner meist nicht der Fall.


bike


----------



## marcengbarth (11 November 2009)

XP-Mode ist ab Professional verfügbar. Allerdings ist das nur ein Virtual PC mit XP.


----------



## Farinin (12 November 2009)

Also ich weiß, dass es zum Beispiel WinCC 7 ab SP2 (geplant im 3.Quat.) unter Windows 7 Standart, Prof. oder Ultimate laufen soll.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 November 2009)

wie sieht es denn für Win7/32 Home mit VirtualPC2007 aus? also: VPC2007 mault unter seven/32 erstmal, dass die Software dafür nicht entworfen wurde. na, anyway, auf den ersten Blich lässt sich mal XP-Home in dem Sandkasten installieren ....


----------



## SPS Markus (14 November 2009)

Also ich nehme dafür SUN "VirtualBox". Ist Freeware und läuft sehr gut.
Aktuelle Version ist 3.0.10 und hat im Gegensatz zu VirtualPC USB unterstüzung.

Markus


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 November 2009)

marcengbarth schrieb:


> XP-Mode ist ab Professional verfügbar. Allerdings ist das nur ein Virtual PC mit XP.



Diese Konstellation incl. Simatic-Zeugs habe ich testweise auf einem neuen Notebook installiert. Die Geschwindigkeit ist nicht zufriedenstellend. Besonders bei Eingaben und beim Öffnen von Menüs hakt es.

Ich gedenke nun, WinXP zusätzlich auf einer separaten Partition zu installieren, zumindest bis Siemens Win7 frei gibt. Wie sieht es mit einem Bootmanager aus? Hat Win7 so etwas onboard?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## knabi (15 November 2009)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einem Bootmanager aus? Hat Win7 so etwas onboard?


 
Ja, der ist dabei. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob man XP nachträglich installieren kann. 
Ich hatte XP drauf und habe 7 parallel installiert, das hat problemlos funktioniert.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## mst (16 November 2009)

knabi schrieb:


> Ja, der ist dabei. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob man XP nachträglich installieren kann.
> Ich hatte XP drauf und habe 7 parallel installiert, das hat problemlos funktioniert.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 

Funktioniert zwischen allen Windows Versionen, allerdings muss die älterste Version immer alls erster Installiert werden.
Also zuerst XP dannach Win7 auf einer eigenen Patition.


----------



## marcengbarth (16 November 2009)

Das geht auch umgekehrt, du musst dann nur den MBR von Windows 7 mit der Wiederherstellungskonsole wiederherstellen (fixmbr.exe), dann wird Windows 7 als Standard gestartet.

Als Administrator kannst du in der Konsole das Startmenü usw. mit bcdedit.exe erstellen / editieren.

BCDEdit


So sieht es z.B. aus für 7 / Vista:


```
Windows-Start-Manager
---------------------
Bezeichner              {bootmgr}
device                  partition=C:
description             Windows Boot Manager
locale                  de-DE
inherit                 {globalsettings}
default                 {default}
resumeobject            {54a5f479-bf4f-11de-a9dd-9624c3afac5e}
displayorder            {default}
                        {current}
toolsdisplayorder       {memdiag}
timeout                 30
resume                  No

Windows-Startladeprogramm
-------------------------
Bezeichner              {default}
device                  partition=I:
path                    \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description             Windows 7
locale                  de-DE
inherit                 {bootloadersettings}
recoverysequence        {54a5f47b-bf4f-11de-a9dd-9624c3afac5e}
recoveryenabled         Yes
osdevice                partition=I:
systemroot              \Windows
resumeobject            {54a5f479-bf4f-11de-a9dd-9624c3afac5e}
nx                      OptIn

Windows-Startladeprogramm
-------------------------
Bezeichner              {current}
device                  partition=C:
path                    \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description             Microsoft Windows Vista
locale                  de-DE
inherit                 {bootloadersettings}
osdevice                partition=C:
systemroot              \Windows
resumeobject            {ba18165e-c12f-11dd-9c40-fdc313cdae41}
nx                      OptIn
```


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 November 2009)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ..Ich gedenke nun, WinXP zusätzlich auf einer separaten Partition zu installieren..


Und das läuft jetzt richtig gut mit Step7, WinccFlexible und Protool. Nie gekannte Performance!

:sm17: Hinweis:
Wer heute einen Rechner kauft mit Upgrade auf WinXP, und XP ist vorinstalliert, der sollte unbedingt als erstes ein Image ziehen (ich hatte es zum Glück getan). WinXP auf einem modernen System neu zu installieren kann u.U. aufwendig werden, wenn nach der Neuinstallation die Treiber (u.a. Netzwerk, WLAN) fehlen. Zumindest ist es bei Dell so. Die Treiber CDs von Dell für XP kann man nach dem Auspacken getrost entsorgen. Man kann zwar alles downloaden, aber selbst mit Service-Tag steht man heutzutage bei Dell im Daten-Dschungel.

An dieser Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön an Dell Deutschland (?). Eure website wird übrigens auch immer beschissener. Auch die akustische Verständlichkeit eurer Verkaufsberater wird zunehmend schlechter! Macht mal so weiter!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Lebenslang (23 November 2009)

Hallo Onkel,

darf ich fragen welches Modell der Firma Dell Du verwendest, bei mir steht in Kürze auch eine Neuanschaffung ins Haus. 
Da möchte ich doch vorgewarnt sein.

Gruß LL


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 November 2009)

Hallo LL,

ein Precision M6400. Das Rechnerchen ist schon eine sehr gute Wahl. Die Win7-Installation ist auch kein Problem, kein Nachinstallieren von Treibern ist notwendig, nur bei XP ist es etwas problematisch. Ich wollte nur vorwarnen, die XP-Installation übereifrig zu vernichten, weil halt die XP-Treiber-CD voll für'n Arsch ist. Mach vorher ein Image und gut isses.

Wenn man mit der Win7-CD bootet, kann man ohne weitere Mittel mittels der Reparaturfunktion eine bestehende XP-Partition verlustfrei verkleinern. So schafft man am einfachsten Platz für eine primäre Partition für Win7, sowie auch für eine weitere logische Partition zur Datenablage. Nach der Win7-Installation erscheint beim Starten ein Bootmanager, wie man ihn von früheren Win-Versionen kennt.

Der CP5511 läuft auf dem M6400 erfreulicherweise auch, zumindest unter XP.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MikeJ (4 Februar 2010)

Hallo Onkel,

darf ich mal fragen, wie Du dich mit deinem Notebook mit der SPS verbindest?!

Hintergrund: Ich habe auch ein M6400 und mit SPS´en bisher nie was zu tun gehabt (Roboter-Programmierer). Nun stand auch eine Simatic Schulung an und da wollte ich mein Notebook natürlich auch fitt machen.

Schulungsleiter meinte kein Problem, darf mit eigenem Notebook arbeiten - also ich USB-RS232 Adapter raus und mich mit dem PC-Adapter verbunden. Verbindung steht - alles Perfekt...
...bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als der Akku leer wurde und ich mein Netzteil an das Notebook angestöpselt hab - auf einmal hör ich´s im 24V Netzteil der SPS brutzeln und die CPU zeigt mir wildes geflacker auf allen LED´s.

Zum Glück ging nichts kaputt und ich konnte nachdem ich mein Notebook in eine andere Steckdose gesteckt hatte mich auch wieder verbinden und alles ging - aber wie kann das passieren?!
Hab natürlich etwas Bedenken dass mir das mal "draußen" passiert und ich ne CPU schieße oder mich generell nicht verbinden kann...


Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## DerSchlangen (12 Februar 2010)

Also Simatic im XP Mode ist grausam langsam. Ich nutze Simatic jedoch auf Win 7 mit einer umgeschriebenen Instalationsdatei. Laeuft schnell und sehr stabil war eine kreation meines PEWI Mentors


----------



## Username1 (9 März 2010)

also ich hab auf meinem Win7 eine VM-Ware mit XP_Prof laufen. in dem XP ist dann das Simatic-Zeug installiert. hab mehrere VM-Wares gemacht, um verschiedene Simatic-Versionen zu haben, ohne immerwieder herum de- bzw installieren muss.

einziger Nachteil: von der VM-Ware kommt man nur über USB oder Ethernet auf die Steuerung (kein zb. CP5513 oder wie die PCMCIA-Schnittstellen heißen)

aber für mich das beste: mein Win7 bleibt SAUBER!


----------



## seeba (10 März 2010)

Username1 schrieb:


> also ich hab auf meinem Win7 eine VM-Ware mit XP_Prof laufen. in dem XP ist dann das Simatic-Zeug installiert. hab mehrere VM-Wares gemacht, um verschiedene Simatic-Versionen zu haben, ohne immerwieder herum de- bzw installieren muss.
> 
> einziger Nachteil: von der VM-Ware kommt man nur über USB oder Ethernet auf die Steuerung (kein zb. CP5513 oder wie die PCMCIA-Schnittstellen heißen)
> 
> aber für mich das beste: mein Win7 bleibt SAUBER!


Genau so mache ich das auch! Ich finde die Performance der virtuellen Maschine absolut okay (Host Notebook mit Win7 Ultimate, Core 2 Duo T9600, 8GB RAM und 200GB 7200rpm Platte). Habe der virtuellen Maschine allerdings auch 4GB RAM zugewiesen. Als Programmieradapter nutze ich den NETLink Pro.


----------



## marcengbarth (10 März 2010)

Du kannst der VM mit WinXP zwar 4Gb RAM zuweisen, genutzt werden aber nur 3Gb (für Anwendungen), außer du nutzt WinXP 64-Bit. PAE mit WinXP funktioniert nicht immer.


----------



## seeba (10 März 2010)

marcengbarth schrieb:


> Du kannst der VM mit WinXP zwar 4Gb RAM zuweisen, genutzt werden aber nur 3Gb (für Anwendungen), außer du nutzt WinXP 64-Bit. PAE mit WinXP funktioniert nicht immer.


Stimmt, hatte ich nicht bedacht. Kann ich also noch Ressourcen sparen.


----------

